# European "knotless knot"(snell)



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

In my opinion this is the easiest and strongest snell around. These are used in European hair rigs for carp. Snells are strong, and with circles can help your hook up ratio.



Start by making sure you have a turned hook eye.










Obviously you have to run the line through the hook eye.










Begin wrapping the tag end.












Make a good number of wraps.













Then run the line back through the eye.









And tighten it down.














One thing, I like to do more wraps with lighter line, and vise versa.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

i make my snells with both the main line and the tag end _under_ the wraps.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

dudeondacouch said:


> i make my snells with both the main line and the tag end _under_ the wraps.


I think this snell is seperior because it _can not_ break. The line itself has to break. It is also simpler and thus has less margin for error.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

but what keeps it from unraveling and slipping? if you release the tension on the main line end, there's nothing keeping the wraps tight.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

dudeondacouch said:


> but what keeps it from unraveling and slipping? if you release the tension on the main line end, there's nothing keeping the wraps tight.




As long as you tighten down well there is no problem. I've never had any problem, especially with braid.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

if it's working for you, i say keep doing it. i'm set in my ways though.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

dudeondacouch said:


> if it's working for you, i say keep doing it. I'm set in my ways though.


no, you must do it my way!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

i have some 50lb leader out and a circle. i'm going to see for myself here in just a second.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

nope. definitely not for me.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yeah, LOL. That's why I do it this way


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

yep. that's how i do it. 

i even snelled a 10/0 with 90lb nylon-coated steel leader for sh*ts and giggles.


----------



## troutfishr (Nov 30, 2005)

*knotless knot*

I agree they are both very good knots, but I agree more with Fish123. I was shown this knot several ywars ago and it is all I use to tie my hooks to leader. It has never slipped or snapped. It is better than improved clinch and really fast to tie. I think it can be a good one to have in your arsenal. That for my leader/hook and improved clinch for leader/mainline connections. Just like everything else, we all have our preference and they all have their place


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

> but what keeps it from unraveling and slipping? if you release the tension on the main line end, there's nothing keeping the wraps tight.


I recently tried this out on a live lining trip and caught a couple nice blues and there was no issue with the knot... or not-knot! LOL If you pull the line tight you don't have to worry about the line becoming loose.

MYT


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

if a fish with teeth like a big blue, or a shark bite the line on top of the wrapps its all gonna come undone and your gonna lose the fish


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

It is great that you have a snell that works good for you.. Been using a nail knot for snelling for 40yrs now,without fail,caught some really nice fish using it also.. AK's snell is pretty much a nail knot,and I'm sure it works good as well..

Never have had a failure with a snell,more likely to have a failure in the mainline or even terminal tackle before you have a problem with a snell... Just don't understand why when you're using 80 to 100lb leader and 17 or whatever running line it would be that important to make sure the snell doesn't have a knot in it,cause the running line is going to???


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

The knot doesn't slip or unwind, and bluefish don't destroy it, they manage to cut the line above the hook. Using a long shank circle cures that.

With the hook secured, you can pull hard and the line will snap about an inch or two above the hook. Most hooks just give up the ghost and straighten. Hard to beat that you know.

You don't need to wrap it more than six times either. 

The only issue I have ever had is making sure the hook's eye is big enough for two passes through. If it doesn't want to go, try cutting the end of the line at an angle vs. straight across. Otherwise you have to change out the line or the hook.

Off set eye leaves the hook hanging straight....but it can be passed through from the top or bottom of a straight eye and this cocks it. Some hooks due to their size or shape or attachment to the rig, actually benefit from this.

The knot does move though. When pressure is applied it will rotate about the shaft a quarter turn or so. Like a spring and this gives it it's ability to absorb some stress.

The snell knot is the oldest fishing knot known to man. It was being used before hooks had eyes. There are several variations, and they ALL work well. I like this one because the line isn't knotted at all and I feel that that makes it stronger. Friction does the work.

Gowge taught this knot years ago, and I learned. It is easy to teach and many people who couldn't quite get the hang of snelling- learned this one. They all smile as soon as they complete it. Another tool. Nice post. Just keep the wraps TIGHT as you go- no space between.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

cobia_slaya said:


> if a fish with teeth like a big blue, or a shark bite the line on top of the wrapps its all gonna come undone and your gonna lose the fish


I believe that would be the senario with any knot.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

This is a great way also. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iijH7RblMic


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

seajay said:


> This is a great way also.


 No doubt,but it was probably a good thing she didn't try snelling that hook at wast level,she'da never been able to see the hook..

Can do a simple three wrap nail knot snell in about 10 seconds and just as strong...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

seajay said:


> This is a great way also.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iijH7RblMic


that's the best worst knot video i've ever seen.


----------



## YankeePapa (Oct 22, 2010)

All knots, without exception, are about friction. No doubt about that. This is why some people have all kinds of problems with knots that don't hold and line that slips on a spool: Because of improper or improperly or carelessly tied knots that don't create any or enough friction. 

That is also why PE (Spectra) braid cuts monofilament: Improper or improperly or carelessly tied knots that don't apply the right friction where it will really count.

I never used that European non-knot, but it looks interesting and I've seen other knots, like the timber hitch for instance that depend on "untied" friction to work. I've rappelled off some pretty tall places just using that timber hitch and, while it is a scary proposition, the darn thing really works and when you get to a place where you can stand off the rope, you can give the rope a hefty shake or two and it falls right off of whatever you 'tied' or didn't 'tie' it to.

I'm going to try that non-knot at least once under 'pressure.' What bothers me is that it looks like it will work as long as the line is tight, but what happens if the line goes slack and the coils have nothing to hold them in place? Will they spring out at the wrong time and slack off the line?

I guess I'll find out this weekend, but I do admit that, right now, I feel more comfortable with the thought of having both ends under the snell.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

fish123 said:


> In my opinion this is the easiest and strongest snell around. These are used in European hair rigs for carp. Snells are strong, and with circles can help your hook up ratio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like the "quick snell" that Digger taught me a few years ago. 30lb test and up only requires three wraps.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

YankeePapa said:


> All knots, without exception, are about friction. No doubt about that. This is why some people have all kinds of problems with knots that don't hold and line that slips on a spool: Because of improper or improperly or carelessly tied knots that don't create any or enough friction.
> 
> That is also why PE (Spectra) braid cuts monofilament: Improper or improperly or carelessly tied knots that don't apply the right friction where it will really count.
> 
> ...


I wondered that also thats why I run my line back thru the loop



9


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

seajay said:


> This is a great way also.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iijH7RblMic


That's a very nice set of knots!


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

YankeePapa said:


> Will they spring out at the wrong time and slack off the line?



No, they won't.

This simple snell is far more reliable than it appears at first look.

Using is believing...


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> No, they won't.
> 
> This simple snell is far more reliable than it appears at first look.
> 
> Using is believing...


Thank You!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

GreenFord said:


> That's a very nice set of knots!


I think I may have met that knot when I was younger. :beer:


----------

